# The Puppers :)



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Here are some new pictures of Bear and Cali

Bear's ready postion, when i ask him are you ready. he lets me know by going in his ready postion :rofl:









This is y i ask him if hes ready,









A nice head shot









cali









cali loves to play with roxy


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Roxy looks like she runs the house.. lol


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

cEElint said:


> Roxy looks like she runs the house.. lol


:rofl: dont all chis think that, but really i run the house, i dont let her run it,


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol those are some great pics.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Lol those are some great pics.


Thanks, i really want to get a nikon so i can take even better pics


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great pics. I am scared of Roxy!!!! lol


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

ames said:


> great pics. I am scared of Roxy!!!! lol


LOL dont need to be, shes actual friendy but i guess i would be too if i saw a pic like that :rofl:


----------



## Missy's Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Those are wonderful! Looks like fun had by all!!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Missy's Mom said:


> Those are wonderful! Looks like fun had by all!!


Thanks, they all did have fun


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Love the 2nd one of Bear and Cali's ears are the most fun!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

You seem to catch Bear with the best faces! haha good timing 

The kids look great like always, Cali sure is growing up!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Cali's little white patches on her back are wicked cute!!
I love seeing pics of all of your dogs.


----------



## Barry (Jul 27, 2011)

Bear is very handsome, i love that colour very much and they both look well taken care of.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG girl, those pics of Roxy are too funny  She does run the dogs but you run the house. I love the head shot of Bear  Thanks for sharing


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

outlaw josey said:


> Love the 2nd one of Bear and Cali's ears are the most fun!


LOL i love that pic too, 



Eric said:


> You seem to catch Bear with the best faces! haha good timing
> 
> The kids look great like always, Cali sure is growing up!


Thanks, i love to get a goofy face once in a while, he sure can make some funny faces LOL, As with cali i know she growing up way to fast for me, wish she was a tiny puppy again



EckoMac said:


> Cali's little white patches on her back are wicked cute!!
> 
> I love seeing pics of all of your dogs.


Thanks, 



Barry said:


> Bear is very handsome, i love that colour very much and they both look well taken care of.


Thank you


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

cali loves to play with roxy 









Your pups drink all that beer in the background? :roll:


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG girl, those pics of Roxy are too funny  She does run the dogs but you run the house. I love the head shot of Bear  Thanks for sharing


LOL i dont think she knows shes a chi, i think she thinks shes a pit herself :rofl:


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> cali loves to play with roxy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: yup, j/k my dad dose an puts them in the back like that i dont know why,


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha Roxy is a pit incarnate and she knows it


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahaha Roxy is a pit incarnate and she knows it


LOL you got that right, shes not scared to tell them off, that could put her in trouble, dosnt matter the size of dog, if she dosnt like what there doing, she will let them know by nipping them on their ankels. o chihuahua LMBO :rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahah gooooo Roxy, that is too funny. And where is Shiloh I swear he just hides. You should frame that head shot of Bear it is awesome


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahahah gooooo Roxy, that is too funny. And where is Shiloh I swear he just hides. You should frame that head shot of Bear it is awesome


Shiloh was inside sleeping. i have to seperate bear from the others, he got fixed 3 weeks ago, and he dosnt get along with shiloh no more


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

what really?? That's odd but not, figured him getting neutered would make him more easy going. Poor Shiloh  I'm glad Bear is feeling good though


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> what really?? That's odd but not, figured him getting neutered would make him more easy going. Poor Shiloh  I'm glad Bear is feeling good though


well just a few days ago we let cali out to him an they played nice only cali was being bad she rough play so she went back inside, as for bear an shiloh, i wil need to get a muzzle for bear an bring shiloh to him slowly introduce them again, if it dosnt work it then its ok cuz bear is already used to crate an roate


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ahhhh right on, crate and rotate works. Bear just wants to be himself and not deal with anything else, lol


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

wow...Roxy looks vicious..and cali looks scared.. lol like ... get it away get it away... lol to cute


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> wow...Roxy looks vicious..and cali looks scared.. lol like ... get it away get it away... lol to cute


:rofl: i would too if i was being buged an not left alone, but really shes a sweet heart


----------

